# Campagnolo Pista hub questions



## Auriaprottu (Oct 27, 2002)

I'm finally in the last stages of this fixie build. I need only a rear hub, cog, locknut and chain. So far, everything -front wheel, crank, pedals, headset, seatpost and front caliper- is Campagnolo road componentry (tho not all from the same gruppo), so I'd like to be able to use a Pista hub for the rear. I have some questions that I hope some of you can answer. Forgive any perceived ignorance.

1) Does the Pista hub (any year will do- I just need 36 holes) have enough axle to respace from the traditional 120 to the 126mm spacing of my frame?

2) Are the locknut and cog threads, spacers and axle threads Campagnolo-specific in any way? That is, if I get the hub, can I use just about anyone's cog and locknut, or will I have to hunt for a Campagnolo locknut, tool and cog(s)? 

3) IF the cog OR locknut threads ARE Campagnolo-specific, does Campagnolo make 3/32" cogs? My chainring is road width. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Prompted by your post, I went into my garage, took the rear wheel out of my track bike and measured the Campy Record Pista hub axle - it's 155mm from end to end. I've got a Suntour cog on it. I don't remember where the lock ring came from, but it's a no-brand generic ring. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

Just give your frame a gentle squeez...6mm is nothing. As for the hub, I remember reading the campy has an italian sized loc-ring. Harris Cyclery sells them off their site.

Standard 1.29"x24tpi
Italian 1.32"x24tpi
French 33 x 1mm


----------



## darbo (Dec 9, 2002)

*Campy-unique stuff...*

Cog threading on the campy hub is standard (i've got a standard Soma cog on mine), but lockring threading is italian (same as Miche and Phil Wood). Axles (and thus spacers, cones, and axle nuts) are also unique, 10 by 26 tpi threading rear, 9 by 26 tpi front.

I don't know whether the standard 155mm axle will fit into a 126mm rear, but Business Cycles, and i think Harris as well, sell a generic 174mm solid rear axle for Campy.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

Good I was right...wasnt sure. Harris also sells loc rings for cheap.


----------



## mikemtl (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi, i just bought a wheelset built on a set of Super Record Pista hubs but it came without a cog or lockring. I looked up some old campy catalogs online and found that they were made in 3 threadings; 35x24F, 34.7x1M and 1.37x24F. 

I also found several different thread patterns for available lockrings. Campagnolo's new lockring are 1.32x24F, does this fit on the old SR Pista hubs?

How do i figure out which threading I have? There are no markings on these hubs but they're the 28 hole version if that is any help


----------

